# I need help changing a shoe color of an Allen-Edmonds Shoe



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I recently purchased off of eBay a pair of new AE shoes in caramel color. I love the shoe style, but do not like the caramel color. I would like to get them to a chili or even darker brown color. 

What would you gentlemen on the forum recommend to change the color of these shoes? 

Thanks for you input.

(I would normally do a search of the topic, but for some reason can't get my search feature to work)


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

Just try using a darker polish, regularly. By polish I mean Allen-Edmonds "Premium Shoe Polish", which comes in a tube and dispenses like toothpaste (I never have used the applicator that's built-in to the cap, preferring instead a cotton rag.) This AE product is a combination of cream and polish, or so I've read here.

There are many darker colors to choose from. For example, I have a pair that came in Chili originally that I polish using Bourbon. This darkens them just a bit and is quite nice.

Realize that it might (and should) take some time to achieve the result you want. In other words, don't try to do too much too fast. Apply a normal amount of polish, wear the shoes a few times, and repeat. If on your first attempt you choose a color that's not to your liking, don't worry, as you can easily change it. Also, it probably isn't realistic to expect a dramatic change.

Just the other day someone on the Fashion board posted pictures of some AE's (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60980) that were originally chestnut (I believe) and were transformed to tricolor (different color on toebox, vamp, rear), and he described the procedure he used. I'm sure you'll find more information with a search if you can get it to work.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

geojohn,

Thanks for the reminder...I do remember that post, but unfortunately I can't find it. Anyone out that can help me?

Thanks.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

The AE shoe Cream - not wax - and not premium shoe polish will tend to dye a shoe darker if you use a dark shoe cream. I find that when I merely use shoe polish, which is a wax, it will tend to more readily falke off with wear and you can see the underlying color in the creases, etc.. The shoe cream permeates the leather much better. Do this first then use a dark shoe polish (wax).


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

I successfully darkened a pair of AE's from a caramel to a chili color using Feibing's shoe dye. I cleaned them first with alcohol, to remove any remaining shoe polish and dirt. Once the alcohol evaporated, I applied two coats of dye color slightly lighter than the one I wanted. I allowed overnight drying between coats. I buffed with a soft cloth between coats. When finished, I used to appropriate color of Kiwi. They came out beautiful.

The problem I've seen using darker polish is what Rocker mentions, that the polish flakes, and the lighter color shows in the creases. I think that dye is the only permanent solution.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

*Darker to lighter?*

I have a pair of AE Graysons that I've had for years. I don't remember the original exact color...but over the years they have evolved into sort of a medium brown. I would love to have a pair of tassle loafers in English Tan. How does one go from darker to lighter in color? Would sending them back to the factory be the only option?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> I have a pair of AE Graysons that I've had for years. I don't remember the original exact color...but over the years they have evolved into sort of a medium brown. I would love to have a pair of tassle loafers in English Tan. How does one go from darker to lighter in color? Would sending them back to the factory be the only option?


You can strip the finish off with acetone or Angelus deglazer, then recolor with dyes or creams to your desired shade.


----------

